# Anyone keep/breed White Lipped Pythons?



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone keeps or breeds White Lipped Pythons (Leiopython Albertisii) ? 

They're currently listed on the 2009 DECC (NSW) Native Animal Keepers Species List (page 26, Code 2617, Class R2)
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf

I know they're pretty rare in Aus. Actually I believe they don't occur on the mainland, just some Torres Strait islands? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I haven't seen any on the usual sites (APS, Herp Trader etc) so was just wondering if there were any kept in private collections. 

If anyone were breeding them, how much would a hatchie go for?

If anyone has one/some, would love to see pics!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 23, 2009)

ive never seen them advertised.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 23, 2009)

G'day Tonksy,

The story is that there are two males left with a keeper in NSW. There was also a pair bought a long time ago from a wildlife park by two private keepers in SA, but they both died before they could be bred. So basically, no White Lipped Pythons for us.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Tonksy,
> 
> The story is that there are two males left with a keeper in NSW. There was also a pair bought a long time ago from a wildlife park by two private keepers in SA, but they both died before they could be bred. So basically, no White Lipped Pythons for us.


 
Two males eh? Don't think there'll be too many hatchies coming out of that pair then.....
Oh well, was just a speculator question, they're an amazing looking snake, just never saw them advertised.

Thanks for the replies Whitey & Jonno


----------



## getarealdog (May 23, 2009)

*White Lip!*

Don't Know


----------



## pythons73 (May 23, 2009)

That one getarealdog is amazing,defiantly alot different to the pictures ive seen.The majority are darker in colour,i wish there was some around,as i think they are awesome.Its ashame that their is 2 males,and not a pair,if their was any for sale,what price tag would they be at,i could imagine that they would sell for a nice amount.


----------



## m.punja (May 23, 2009)

what is their scientific name. It's the first I've ever heard or seen of them. are they a liasis?


----------



## pythonmum (May 23, 2009)

Price would depend on how much people want to pay! If rare and good looking an auction might give the best indication of price. Without possible mates, price would not be as high because no breeding potential.


----------



## pythons73 (May 23, 2009)

Leiopython Albertisii,aka White Lipped Python


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That one getarealdog is amazing,defiantly alot different to the pictures ive seen.The majority are darker in colour,i wish there was some around,as i think they are awesome.Its ashame that their is 2 males,and not a pair,if their was any for sale,what price tag would they be at,i could imagine that they would sell for a nice amount.


 
I've read there are two colour phases, a dark one & a golden one, I've only ever seen pics of the goldens. Nice pic btw



m.punja said:


> what is their scientific name. It's the first I've ever heard or seen of them. are they a liasis?


 
Check my opening post on this thread for scientific name, it's Leiopython Albertisii. 

Cheers all, thanks for the replies.

Would love to see some dark phase WLPs if anyone has pics!


----------



## pythons73 (May 23, 2009)

Ive only seen the dark version,those lighter phase are stunning.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

Found a pic of a darker one, cool! Still prefer the golden though


----------



## No-two (May 23, 2009)

They're very stunning pythons, it's a shame they won't be avaible for us unless somthing dodgy is going on (which allways is) I'd love to see them avalible one day, who evers got the males is a very lucky person even though they' can't breed them.


----------



## bundysnake (May 23, 2009)

Gee Whiz they are beautiful snakes, wish i could get a hold of a pair and start breeding them.

Do they occur elsewhere?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 23, 2009)

No-two said:


> They're very stunning pythons, it's a shame they won't be avaible for us unless somthing dodgy is going on (which allways is) I'd love to see them avalible one day, who evers got the males is a very lucky person even though they' can't breed them.


 
Hopefully one of them was sexed wrong


----------



## junglepython2 (May 23, 2009)

They aren't super uncommon overseas, meant to be nice and bitey.


----------



## snake_boy (May 23, 2009)

where abouts in Aus are they?


----------



## krefft (May 23, 2009)

Someone in the NSW amnesty did declare between 6 and 8 animals. I've ne idea what happened to them. 
Taronga did have 4 of each colour phase 20 years ago, they are both spectacular looking animals.
It's one I've also been curious about, so good thread Tonksy. Lets hope that someone out there does still have more than what's been reported here.


----------



## girdheinz (May 23, 2009)

There was only ever 2 on the species list in 2006 in NSW (both males as already stated)


----------



## Serpentor (May 23, 2009)

So if they have been declared with the amnesty and they aren't exotics, are they still not allowed to breed them?


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

bundysnake said:


> Do they occur elsewhere?


 


snake_boy said:


> where abouts in Aus are they?


 
As far as I know, they only occur on some islands in the Torres Strait in the Australian geographical range, but also in PNG (maybe Indonesia?). Would need someone a lot more knowlegable than myself to confirm this though.



junglepython2 said:


> They aren't super uncommon overseas, meant to be nice and bitey.


 
Yeah I was reading some older threads (probably should have done this pre-post rather than post-post eh?) & some keepers from overseas mentioned WLPs were a bit agro. But then again, how many threads do you read here of waters, olives, jungles etc being mental also? I'd put up with it if I could have one!


----------



## getarealdog (May 28, 2009)

*White Lip*

This would be a dark one yeah


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 28, 2009)

Are they yours getarealdog?
Or from overseas collections?


----------



## itbites (May 28, 2009)

They are a spectacular python!


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 29, 2009)

never even heard of them before. anyone have any further info on them? are they still found in the wild?

and yes i will be on google in a minute. I don't recall seeing them in any of my books.


----------



## redbellybite (May 29, 2009)

getarealdog said:


> This would be a dark one yeah


 the pic says she is female ...if she is yours or even in Aussie land ..and according to Jonno there is supposedly two males in NSW ....mmmm you might be on a gold mine


----------



## KingSirloin (May 29, 2009)

Put me down for a pair


----------



## Australis (May 29, 2009)

Looking at the material the enclosure is made from
just about guarantees the photo was taken outside Oz.


----------



## eipper (May 29, 2009)

Leiopython went through a species revision the black ones are from Southern PNG and NOT Australia or its Territories, the specimens from the Torres Strait islands are regarded as errors in local data.

The Southern ones are Leiopython hoserae and the Northern PNG ones (Gold) are albertisi, they a geographically spilt by the Owen Stanley range in PNG.

The the southerns were kept at Melbourne Zoo until the 90's and were at one stage kept at Joe Bredl's park in SA .

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## -Peter (May 29, 2009)

I would hazard a guess that the one in Getarealdogs pic is overseas. The particleboard in the background isn't marketed here so not readily available. Like the snake.


----------



## daniel1234 (May 29, 2009)

Yeh, nothing like a snake. If they were local I would want one. Interesting thread.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 31, 2009)

eipper said:


> Leiopython went through a species revision the black ones are from Southern PNG and NOT Australia or its Territories, the specimens from the Torres Strait islands are regarded as errors in local data.
> 
> The Southern ones are Leiopython hoserae and the Northern PNG ones (Gold) are albertisi, they a geographically spilt by the Owen Stanley range in PNG.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that Eipper, in addition, here's a quote from Wikipedia regarding their range

Geographic range 
Found in most of New Guinea (below 1200 m), including the islands of Salawati and Biak, Normanby, Mussau and Emirau, as well as a few islands in the Torres Strait. 
Some doubt can be cast on its occurrence on Normanby, as McDowell (1975) had erroneously assigned Bara Bara to this Island, rather than to the mainland of Papua New Guinea in Milne Bay Province as stated by Boulenger (1890 and Koopman (1982).


----------



## Jason_Hood (May 31, 2009)

I am in the states and have a golden phase (northern animal) and once out of its cage it is a sweetheart, getting it out can be scary. Also they have an incredible feed response and are particularly unhappy in shed. The black phase (southern) would be the one that may be from the Ozzy islands but from all reports that was an error. But if it is on the books, run with it folks, . The southerns are said to be more difficult to breed, extremly irradesent, and much calmer overall. Both phases have a bad rep as being snappy but since 90% are wild caught imports I put very little stock in that. A captive animal will grow up calm having never been put through the hell that is the import process. I have CB Amazon Tree Boas that are easy to handle and never even hint at biting and they have the same rep as the WLP.

These snakes(WLP) are very different in that they do something very few other snakes do, they spit up hair balls...:shock::shock::shock:

It is more than a little scary to see what looks like a regurge in your snakes enclosure every couple weeks. The golden phase is all I have experience with but one other thing is they will change color at night. They go from gold on the side and black on the back to bright gold on the side and gold on the back, very brillant. I can also tell you that they do not like the flash of a camera. :shock::shock: HAHAHAHAA:lol::lol::lol:

Jason


----------



## zoolander (May 31, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> There was only ever 2 on the species list in 2006 in NSW (both males as already stated)


 
how do you know they are both males? seems like folk are causing undue hardship for the bloke who owns them because of this sort of rumour mongering.

do you say they are two males because you know they are, or more likely, just a narc, who just wants them to be so somebody else can't have any success with them.

is this just so that if they are ever bred, you can accuse him of being a smuggler because you have already established that he didn't have a female through your rumours.

give him/her a break and stop the rubbish.



ps. if the owner has already told everybody that they are both males, then my mistake and i'm sorry!


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 31, 2009)

Jason_Hood said:


> The golden phase is all I have experience with but one other thing is they will change color at night. They go from gold on the side and black on the back to bright gold on the side and gold on the back, very brillant. I can also tell you that they do not like the flash of a camera.


 

Oh man........you gotta send us WLP starved Aussies some pics (maybe use a tripod & no flash? ). Would love to see pics of the boa too! (but mainly the white lipped!)


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 1, 2009)

*White Lips*

No not mine that would make them illegal lol! I'll have to say they are from a collection overseas.


----------



## Ryan Y (Jun 1, 2009)

*Wlp*

WLPs are amazing snakes. I have kept the gold (northern) ones and I currently keep the Black (southern possibly in OZ Territory) phase. The blacks and the Golds are now seperate species as well. My blacks are very easy handling. Here is a pic of my females head. I wish you Aussie keepers had these available to work with. If you like Fuscus you would love these guys. 

Ryan Young


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great picture Ryan,also Jason-Hood could you post a few pictures of yours,cheers.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 1, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> WLPs are amazing snakes. Here is a pic of my females head. I wish you Aussie keepers had these available to work with. If you like Fuscus you would love these guys.


 
Thanks Ryan Y, that is one beautiful animal you have there, love that rainbow sheen on her head.


----------



## Jason_Hood (Jun 1, 2009)

ATB's
















I will have to get in and get some pics of the WLP. The pics above are all from one clutch.

Jason


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 1, 2009)

Jason_Hood said:


> ATB's
> I will have to get in and get some pics of the WLP. The pics above are all from one clutch.
> 
> Jason


 
Great little snakes mate, that's awesome from the one clutch, great variation in them! I think I like the 3rd one best. Or maybe the 2nd one. Although the 1st is awsome too.... 

Looking forward to some pics of your WLP.


----------



## Jason_Hood (Jun 3, 2009)

Here you go, he was actually good.






















Jason


----------



## m.punja (Jun 3, 2009)

I want some. I do like the fuscus, one of the only species of python I keep and actually enjoy. Thanks for sharing the pics Jason. Would love to see more to see the variation of colours. They remind me so much of the Fuscus just so much colour! unreal. Imagine an Albino one. Wow.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics Jason, that is one sexy looking snake! Fantastic! Yeah, it just makes me want one even more now haha


----------



## Jason_Hood (Jun 3, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I want some. I do like the fuscus, one of the only species of python I keep and actually enjoy. Thanks for sharing the pics Jason. Would love to see more to see the variation of colours. They remind me so much of the Fuscus just so much colour! unreal. Imagine an Albino one. Wow.


 

Albino???? No way man, it is the colors that bring out the rainbows on them. And that head is too much!! Love the head hunter like mask...looks evil!!!

Jason


----------



## Emmalicious (Jun 3, 2009)

whoa amazing looking snake! I WANT ONE!


----------



## Stranger (Jun 3, 2009)

Theres Not many left anymore..


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 3, 2009)

Jason_Hood - Whats an ATB?


----------



## Jason_Hood (Jun 3, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Jason_Hood - Whats an ATB?


 

HAHA Ooopps Sorry about that, forgot you don't have them so shorthand is lost on you guys. :lol:

Amazon Tree Boa (Corallus hortulanus ) Amazing arboreal boas that come in a ton of color variants. Umm...maybe somewhere between a brown tree snake and a green tree python over there. Except more color variants than both of those combined. 

Jason


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't keep snakes but they are definately to quote Borat "VERY NICE.."

I guess they kinda look like rough scaled pythons with they're googly eyes...


----------



## krefft (Jun 10, 2009)

On page 26 of Barkers "Pythons of the World" it says that these snakes don't become sexually active until 5-8 years of age, so I guess there is still a chance of them getting out into the hobby one day.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 22, 2009)

i just heard bout em the other day and searched APS ... glad i did ... beautiful snakes


----------



## girdheinz (Sep 22, 2009)

krefft said:


> On page 26 of Barkers "Pythons of the World" it says that these snakes don't become sexually active until 5-8 years of age, so I guess there is still a chance of them getting out into the hobby one day.


 
Ha ha ha,

Better make sure the offspring's DNA matched to the parent's. Brendan is watching lol.


----------



## Tiliqua (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Zoolander,
NPWS keep a record of the species returns list, the earliest ones were kept under wrap but eventually leaked to some NSW hobbyists, in later years they simply posted them on the old forums for everyone to see. These sheets stated which species were kept, on how many licences, how many bred and the m/f/u ratios as well as how many went forward to the next year. One of the earlier ones that leaked to the hobbyists (I believe around 1999/2000) DID show that there were 2 MALE White lipped pythons being kept in the state in private hands, and also out of interest showed the numbers of exotics on permit. I know for certain as I used to have a copy. The data releases went on for a couple of years but stopped a while back. These records were/are common knowledge to anyone thats been in the NSW hobby for say more than 6 years. 
Sorry to stray off topic, they are a beautiful python!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would love to own a White Lipped Python as i love the bigger snakes,ive spoken to a few people overseas that own them,they say that their pretty aggressive,not for the faint hearted.I would love to find out if there is infact any in a collection in Aus.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 22, 2009)

I have heard that yes there are some in private hands and yes there is a pairing. It's only a matter of time from what i've been told. All legal and above board too.


----------



## Nightsnake (Sep 22, 2009)

They're fairly common here in the US. I saw a pair of juveniles for $300 at the reptile show I went to this month. It's funny how our location limits what we can have. I wish I had access to all of the Antaresia variants you guys have.


----------



## Wilfred (Nov 7, 2017)

So is there any news any one breeding them yet


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep tonks they are being kept in oz. I know two keepers with them and they have both m's & f's. I think slowly they will filter out but for the impatient, look to QLD.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 7, 2017)

i was like "what???" because i have seen (very few) around, but then realised that this was much before those, Lol.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 7, 2017)

I need one...


----------



## Wizzer (Dec 10, 2017)

They are just glorified water python. Once you have the pleasure of playing with some of them you will understand. There is a few on licence in Queensland that I know of.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 12, 2017)

I am surprised.
No one here has been to the 2014 S&T Expo in Brisbane? They were on display.
WLPs are legally held in Qld.

Don't ask who has got them or if they have been bred or will there be any for sale.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 12, 2017)

Wizzer said:


> They are just glorified water python. Once you have the pleasure of playing with some of them you will understand. There is a few on licence in Queensland that I know of.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I would love a pair if given the opportunity. (Yes I like Water Pythons too).


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 12, 2017)

i could think of what happened wiht jags and the gtps happening with white lips, not that i'd be that bummed about it, white lippeds are awesome.


----------



## bluedragon (Dec 12, 2017)

i wish i had them


----------



## jahan (Jan 2, 2018)

There was a thread on here about 3or4yrs ago about them. They are legally kept in QLD.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 15, 2018)

Wizzer said:


> They are just glorified water python. Once you have the pleasure of playing with some of them you will understand. There is a few on licence in Queensland that I know of.



I kept and bred Water Pythons for a long time. I still have a friend looking after some of my group, the oldest of which is still my favourite snake and over 16 years old. They're my favourite Australian python. I like glorification so I'm really excited to be able to work with White-lippeds. Funnily, I'm not sure if doing it outside Australia will make it happen faster or not! I doubt they'll hold any value for long in Australia, but they're brilliant snakes. A bit like Water Pythons, if you get a good one it's an absolutely lovely snake, but if you get a bad one it's a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 15, 2018)

How did these snakes find their way into Australian private collections?


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2018)

They swam from New Guinea, through the Torres, dodging sharks, crocs and finally , exhausted they made it to the cape. They then went overland all the way down to where they were found (ironically) in a reptile keepers back yard resting.


----------

